
All Mac Store Apps Stopped Working Due to Expired Security Certificate - slackpad
http://techcrunch.com/2015/11/12/all-mac-store-apps-stopped-working-due-to-expired-security-certificate/
======
DanBC
I miss the days when I could download software and it would just work, and
people would be alarmed if that software "phoned home" for any reason.

